
Coming soon: a whole new you, in your Twitter profile | Twitter Blogs - dobata
https://blog.twitter.com/2014/coming-soon-a-whole-new-you-in-your-twitter-profile
======
k-mcgrady
I'm not sure what I think about this exactly yet. I don't really like the look
of the different text size depending on tweet popularity but the layout seems
like it would make me spend more time on someone's profile page checking out
their content before I make the decision to follow them.

One thing I think companies like Google, Facebook and Twitter need to realise
though is that we aren't all pro photographers. These big cover photos they
want us to upload can look great but for most of us finding a good image that
also meets their size requirements is difficult. One of the profiles they're
promoting as having the new layout is @JohnLegend[1]. Twitter are promoting
it, he has over 5 million followers, he has a 'pinned tweet' so he or his team
are already clearly using the new layout and the cover image looks awful.

[1] [https://twitter.com/JohnLegend](https://twitter.com/JohnLegend)

~~~
lbotos
Agreed. Did anyone else think it looked a lot like Facebook? I'm also
wondering if it will be responsive below what looks to be like ~900px. The nav
bar is, but the content isn't. Strange. I'm assuming we are mid transition.

------
p4bl0
So basically Twitter profile page will become just like Facebook profile page.
I don't see the appeal, but it won't change many thing anyway for most people
who use Twitter clients rather than the website directly (I use TweetDeck for
instance).

------
talles
Damn I must be getting older... I tend to hate every redesign that appears and
this one is no exception.

Twitter was about being short, fast and to the point. That's why it worked so
well to make people get in touch.

If you but the new layout side to side with the old one you can clear see how
it influences you to spend more time with each tweet. It feels like the tweets
got more content. More like a blog post or a facebook status. Nothing like
_Twitter_.

------
inthewoods
Not sure what goal this accomplishes for Twitter - maybe it ups engagement
slightly?

